# Amano shrimp



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

How effective are they for taking care of hair algae?
I'm starting to get over run here with this stuff....i cleaned most of it out yesterday and its back in a day.

My oto's arent cutting it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Amano shrimp graze on lots of kinds of algea. You can never be sure they will eat it all, but I'm betting that if you don't feed them, it will be gone..

The reason I like cherries so much is they reproduce like crazy, and the more you have, the more algea they consume









Amano shrimp need a higher, more alkaline pH for their fry to survive


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think im gonna pick a few up and give em a try. 
Will my discus eat them you think?
How many would be sufficient?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

oooh
Discus will eat some.. But my compressus can't get at all the shrimp in his tank because of the jungle effect 
A great idea would be to have a 10 g or something to let them spawn in, and you could keep stocking your tank with them


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> oooh
> Discus will eat some.. But my compressus can't get at all the shrimp in his tank because of the jungle effect
> A great idea would be to have a 10 g or something to let them spawn in, and you could keep stocking your tank with them


Lol...yeah they are slightly aggressive

ok...ill pick up a half dozen or so and see if they take care of this algae...its killing me man.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah forget about breeding amanos unless you are doing it specifically. They are great for hair algae so long as theres not better stuff to eat. But because they don't reproduce generally, it will take quite a team of amanos to make a dent in a large tank or a case of bad Hair. you might consider getting some siamese algae eaters. (Not chinese) they also eat the hair algae.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

what about ghost shrimp? they are pretty transparent and in a heavily planted tank I think they would have a better chance of hiding and surviving.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah idk....i just want to get rid of this stuff....its killing my whole tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ghost shrimp are carnivores


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Red Cherry Shrimp is the best kind to take care of algae and they breed like crazy. I purchased 2 dozens and now I have several hundred. Full grown is about 1 1/2".



DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ghost shrimp are carnivores


I had some that grew to 4" and have eaten some of my fish.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ghost shrimp hatch a lot to


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well then forget the ghost shrimp







.


----------

